# jambalaya



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

getting ready for the bama corn dog game tonight. wade posted a link to the gumbo pages.com awhile back. used that recipe and doubled the seasonings, and decided to blacken the shrimp instead of the normal way of cooking them in the jambalya. turned out awesome. only critique is to use long grain rice instead of any other. i had to use basmati since i forgot to buy the long grain. the blackened shrimp is so much better then the shrimp cooked in the jambalaya. so its chicken,sausage,ham,blackened shrimp jambalaya


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

and some more


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i think next time ill half the recipe, this makes a LOT of food!headed out to take some to the neighbors. no way will i ever eat all this
and the money shot


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nicely done....looks delicious!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It does look delicious.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My turn.... Home run!
Knocking it out of the park.

Gimme, gimme, gimme, let's be neighbors.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Save a plate please.

Whats the difference between Gumbo and Jambalaya? Our neighbor (claims to be a a *******) invited us for gumbo. Honestly, it was not what we expected as it was a sauce over rice. Wasn't exactly good.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Gumbo is a stew / soup.
Jambalaya is a rice dish, with veggies/meat in it.
Etouffe is a seafood or meat in sauce , typically served over rice.... Sounds like you faux ******* doesn't know the difference.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Danke - there was rice available so out of habit, I put it first in my bowl and gumbo over it while everyone else had them separate.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> My turn.... Home run!
> Knocking it out of the park.
> 
> Gimme, gimme, gimme, let's be neighbors.


Lol, I'd look like this if I lived near you! Haha fat and happy


----------

